# Vernünftige Kabeleinführung für Rittal TS-8 Schränke



## ME1 (12 Februar 2015)

Weiß jemand was besseres als:

- Schaumstoffklemmprofile (schnell kaputt)
- Kabeleinführungstüllen (schnell kaputt)
- Verschraubungen im Bodenblech (zu unflexibel)

Bevor Kommentare zu "schnell kaputt" kommen:
Die Kabel werden nicht vom deutschen Gesellen/Meister/Techniker gezogen/eingeführt, sondern von ungelernten Wanderarbeitern.

Am besten mit Beispiel/Bild

Grüße,
Michi


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Februar 2015)

Die Schaumstoffprofilen werden doch als letzte eingebaut ?. ( oder festgemacht)
So schlecht finde ich die nicht.

Bram


----------



## ME1 (12 Februar 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die Schaumstoffprofilen werden doch als letzte eingebaut ?. ( oder festgemacht)
> So schlecht finde ich die nicht.
> 
> Bram



Klar werden die als letztes eingebaut, und dann werden die Schaltschränke verschickt...
...z.B. nach Äquatorial Guinea. Dort ziehen Leute Kabel eine, die vorher noch nie eins in der Hand hatten.
Und das ganze dermaßen grob und unbeholfen, dass es den Schaumstoff vom Aluprofil runter zwirbelt.

EDIT:
Und für Ratten o.ä. ist dieser Schaumstoff ebenfalls kein Hinderniss




oder auch für Vögel?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Februar 2015)

Ach so.

Was wir machen ist die Schaumstoffprofilen nicht bei uns einbauen, aber im original Karton mit dem Schrank mitliefern.

Oft ist es so das ich als Inbetriebnehmer kurz vor der Abnahme das ganze zu mache.

Bram


----------



## Rudi (12 Februar 2015)

Für mich ist das einzig Richtige Kabelverschraubungen.


----------



## ME1 (12 Februar 2015)

Zu unflexibel, Kabel werden oft vom Endkunden/Kunden/Lokalen Elektrounternehmen geliefert.
Man kann sich nicht auf Anzahl und Querschnitte verlassen, oft wird nachgerüstet-> zu wenige Kabelverschraubungen vorhanden.

Hast du trotzdem mal ein Bild davon, würde mich generell für Projekte in Deutschland interessieren, wir haben bis jetzt nur Schaumstoff verwendet.

Danke, Gruß,
Michi

Edit: Ihr nehmt dann wahrscheinlich eher große Verschraubungen mit Mehrfacheinsätzen, für mehrere kleine Kabel, oder?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Februar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 27369


Das könnte so aussehen.

Bram


----------



## RONIN (12 Februar 2015)

Das meiste wurde ja schon genannt.
Sonst könntest du dir noch die ganzen Kabeleinführungssysteme div. Hersteller anschauen.
Mit den ganzen Steckmodulen ist man auch recht flexibel.

Muss aber gut durchdacht sein.

Oder eventuell diverse Kabelflanschplatten


----------



## ME1 (13 Februar 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 27369
> 
> 
> Das könnte so aussehen.
> ...



Steht im arabischen Raum der Schrank oder?

Ich werden mal über Kabelverschraubungen nachdenken. Wenn dann aber nur große, ab M63 und diese dann mit Mehrfachdurchführungen...


----------



## Hermann (13 Februar 2015)

Diverse HErsteller: 
Roxtec http://www.roxtec.com/de/products/d...orcelogin=1&pgId=4&aLevel=1&mode=productsOnly
Icotek http://www.icotek.com/produkte/produktuebersicht-schaltschrankzubehoer.html


----------



## JesperMP (13 Februar 2015)

Erfahrungen mit Verschraubungen:
Sehr unflexibel. Sehr teuer in Teile und Arbeitszeit,
Die Kabeln in hinterste Reihe sind sehr schlecht zugänglich.
In der Praxis ist der Vorteil von Dichtheit nicht gewährleistet weil der Endkunde nicht sorgfältig jeden unbenutzte Loch zumacht, und nicht jeden benutzte Verschraubung fest anzieht. (In das Bild von de vliegende hollander geht ein dicken Erde durch ein Loch ohne Verschraubung, also der Dichtheit ist nicht gewährleistet).
In das Bild von de vliegende hollander sind die Verschraubungen montiert mit gegenmutter ! Also braucht man Zugang von unten und von oben um die Verschraubungen anzuziehen.
Selbst wenn man geteilte Platten unten in Schrank hat (um an die Verschraubungen von unten zu kommen) ist es sehr schlecht, besonders für die Verschraubungen in hinterste Reihe.
Man kann eventuell anstatt einfache Löcher, ein Flansch mit Gewindelöcher verwenden. Dann kann man die Verschraubungen von oben festanziehen.

Erfahrungen mit Schaumstoffprofilen:
Man braucht ein separaten Zugentlastungsschiene.
Der Dichtheit ist nicht perfekt, aber oft "gut genug".
Man liefert ekstra Schaumstofflisten so das man bevor Abnahme eventuelle beschädigte listen austauschen kann.
Wenn man Jahren spähter zu denselben Anlage kommt, ist das Schaumstoff oft beschädigt.
Sieht visuell ein bisschen "billig" aus.

Erfahrungen mit Gummitüllen:
Man braucht ein separaten Zugentlastungsschiene.
Der Dichtheit ist sehr gut, aber nur wenn korrekt gemacht. Mann braucht mehr Einweisung für die lokale "elektriker".
Wir verwendet heute nur die Gummitüllen und sind zufrieden damit.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Februar 2015)

> Steht im arabischen Raum der Schrank oder?




Ja genau, die schränke stehen in der nähe von Dubai.

Bram


----------



## Nais (15 Februar 2015)

Wir haben die Ikotek Lösung schon mal ausprobiert. Sieht recht solide aus, Du mußt aber im
Vorfeld auch relativ genau die Anzahl und den Durchmesser der einzuführenden Kabel kennen.




Auch der höhere Preis ist zu bedenken.

Bye Uwe


----------



## Blockmove (15 Februar 2015)

Unsere Schaltschränke sind zu 99% steckbar ausgeführt.
Wenn der Platz vorhanden ist, dann wird eine Schottwand mit entsprechenden Modulplatten und eine Steckerhaube verbaut.
Ist der Platz knapp, dann werden die Harting Anschlußverteiler direkt in die Seitenwand eingebaut.
Dafür gibt es entsprechende Werkzeuge für hydraulische Stanzen.

Das einzige was manchmal von unten kommt, sind NC-Leitungen.

Ikotek haben wir auch schon mal probiert, allerdings ist der Aufwand doch recht erheblich. Und muss man nachträglich dran, dann ist es auch nicht so toll.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gleichstromer (16 Februar 2015)

Wir setzen bei Bedarf Bodenbleche mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl versetzt vormontierter Verschraubungen ein, wobei die Verschraubungen nach oben in den Schrank montiert sind. Unbenutzte Verschraubungen kann man mit einem Stück Leitung verschliessen, zudem hat man etwas Reserve für Erweiterungen.
Preislich ist das bei einer kompletten Anlage unerheblich.

Aber wenn bei der Montage schlecht gearbeitet wird, nutzt einem alles nichts, ein bisschen Sorgfalt ist halt erforderlich.

Gruß,
Gleichstromer


----------



## RONIN (17 Februar 2015)

Da fällt mir grad noch ein... Wir nehmen hin und wieder die Moosgummidurchsteckflansche Serie FA3 von Eaton.

Die dichten eigentlich sehr schön ab und man ist sehr flexibel damit. Es ist dann auch kein Problem wenns mal ein paar Kabel mehr werden. Werkzeug brauch man auch keins.
Zugentlastung brauch man aber trotzdem.

Hab jetzt leider grad kein Bild von nem Verteiler zur Hand wo wir die eingesetzt haben. Das meiste machen wir auch über Verschraubungen, da wir ne hydraulische Stanze haben.


Anhang anzeigen Eaton_FA3D.pdf


----------



## chriss-chross (18 Februar 2015)

Hallo bin selber als Konstrukteur im Sonderanlagen-Schalschrankbau tätig.

Ich verwende sehr gern das Kabeleinführungssystem KDP von Murrplatic.

Auch bei Kabeln mit Schirm - eine sehr gute Lösung.

Zugentlastung ist auch mit bedacht.









http://www.murrplastik.de/pdf/kdh/kdh_kdp-n-24_tab_diam_de.pdf


----------

